# Sunrise



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great weather seeking sunrises, the dogs had fun, Asha digging in the wet sand and Hudson being my helper to make the photos more interesting.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool pictures.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are spectacular photos!! Picture postcard perfect - worthy of being published!! I especially like #'s 3, 4, and 6. Ohh, they're all great! 

~Jackie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Breathtaking pictures!!!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pictures!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Some outstanding captures you got there, treasured moments, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

These are fantastic. Love the reflections happening.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhh, #4 is stunning! (on a scale of 1 to 10: 1 = simply stunning and 10 = over the top stunning...it's probably at least a '9', lol)
Your pics always make me smile


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

They are all just wonderful but the picture with the dog walking into the sunrise is spectacular. :appl:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice Ann, number 7 for me, and number 4 but I do like them all


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

As always, you photos are gorgeous! Just what's needed when we're snowed-in, snow-blind, and snow-sick!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wonderful shots. Beautiful backdrop for you equally beautiful pups.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a beautiful place! I wish I could fly right on over there to take some pictures myself. Wonderful job!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for your thoughts and kind comments, it is always nice to receive feedback! The days where it is calm creates a perfect time for composition, color, reflection and ripples! And a golden is a wonderful asset to run thru the photo lens. 
Hope is soon warms up on the other side of the world!
Warm regards Ann, Asha and Hudson.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful photos, Ann! Stunning!


----------



## ilovelani (Mar 3, 2010)

wow those are amazing! absolutely love them


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Phenomenal pictures!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-those are just gorgeous!


----------

